# Stainless steel strap keeps unclasping



## Kortiz-DZ (Jan 2, 2011)

Is there anything you guys do to keep your watch strap from unclasping?

I'd say half the time I bend my hand in doing any number of things the watch unclamps. 

Is there anything out there to prevent this from happening? I've had a piece of the strap removed so that it fits snug on my wrist, but this problem persists.


----------



## Kortiz-DZ (Jan 2, 2011)

Nobody else has this issue?


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

It might be a symptom that you're wearing the bracelet too tight (it's not a "strap" BTW). Adjust it so it fits a bit looser and it might solve the problem. It looks very tight on your wrist in the pictures and that will put a lot of tension on the clasp, especially when you flex your wrist upwards like when you press downwards with your palm flat on a desktop.


----------



## Kortiz-DZ (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, the problem is that it's better now that I've taken a link out of the bracelet(strap only for rubber/leather?). It's still loose, only now I can't rotate the watch 360 degrees. 

However, better isn't 100%. Depending upon where it sits on my wrist, which can vary based on the movement of my arm/hand. It only happens when I have to bend my hand to cup something - when my wrist bends in more than 45-60 degrees. 

Ahh well, the clasp is what it is. I'll either deal with it or find something else.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

It shouldn't be opening like that. I would take it to a local shop and see what they can do, or if you purchased the watch from and AD take it back there.


----------



## ribrd7282 (May 9, 2008)

I have the same problem with my Jazzmaster bracelet. When I add a link it becomes too loose. There is no micro adjustment on that bracelet either which really sucks. I may just have to keep it on a strap from now on.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

I think I see the problem now that I look at your pics again and compare it to one of my own.

Ideally the release buttons on the clasp should be centered on your wrist or slightly towards the thumb to keep them away from the butt of the palm below the little finger. In your case the release buttons are so far towards the little finger side that when your wrist flexes it probably depresses the button and causes the clasp to open. Try moving the clasp position closer to your thumb by taking one (or more) links out of the thumb side of the bracelet and adding them to the opposite side, and this should prevent the butt of your hand from pressing the release button when you flex your wrist. From the look of the bottom picture, moving the clasp two links closer to the thumb side should center the clasp release buttons.


----------



## ak415 (May 29, 2010)

Absolutely what BrentYYC said. It looks like the link was removed from the wrong side of the clasp, so moving a link from the thumb side to the pinky side of the bracelet should stop the accidental release and make it wear more comfortably. Wearing the watch a little further on your forearm and away from your hand would also help.

If moving the link doesn't work and changing the position on wrist isn't an option then you should consider changing the clasp to one with a tension lock, or replace the bracelet with a different one or a strap. And in the future don't get a bracelet with a spring release clasp again (unless it has a safety lock), get a tension lock. 

BTW, sounds like you have the bracelet adjusted properly in size - tight enough not to rotate 360 on the wrist. How much tighter than that is a matter of your personal comfort.


----------



## Kortiz-DZ (Jan 2, 2011)

I was wondering if I could find something that would fit on the inside of the bracelet to give the inside button a surround to keep the bottom of my palm from pushing the button. 

I was thinking leather, but maybe there is something I can find thats metal and rig it to fit. We will see. If I can make it work ill be happy. 

The watch was an engagement present and the bracelet was a birthday present. I don't want to stop using the bracelet.


----------



## Kortiz-DZ (Jan 2, 2011)

Also. I think you're right about the bracelet links being on tue wrong side. I'll have one or two moved over and see what that gets me


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Just shift the clasp closer to your thumb and it should solve the problem.


----------



## new2oltime (Feb 20, 2011)

Does Hamilton make half links for that model? 
Also make sure you have all of the plastic off of the clasp, I had a symptom like that on a similar clasp and found two pieces of protective wrap on the underside, which were preventing the mechanism from fully securing, I had been wearing it like that for over a month.


----------



## Kortiz-DZ (Jan 2, 2011)

Boom! Haven't had an issue since I have the links switched.


----------



## Kortiz-DZ (Jan 2, 2011)

new2oltime said:


> Does Hamilton make half links for that model?
> Also make sure you have all of the plastic off of the clasp, I had a symptom like that on a similar clasp and found two pieces of protective wrap on the underside, which were preventing the mechanism from fully securing, I had been wearing it like that for over a month.


Yes in fact I have a half link on the bracelet right now.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Kortiz-DZ said:


> Boom! Haven't had an issue since I have the links switched.


Now that's more like it. Glad I could help.


----------

